# Hanzo Barren



## Hanzo (Jul 24, 2008)

Name: Hanzo Barren
Age: .......
Species: Human with angel wings
Height: 5'8
Weight: 190
Eye Color: Crimson Brown
Hair: Shoulder Length Silver White Hair with some blond toning.
Powers: It varies *shrugs*

ummm..yeah that's it. All i can say is there are 2 Hanzo barren's. My Persona, and a version I plan to place in a story I am working on, with some of the same attributes. About the real me...well, go here...

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Hanzo

(and yes I aint a fur, so fucking what. I am nice, not ignorant like other idiotic mundanes ^.^ I am backing your asses up)


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmm maybe I should have added a bit more interesting details >.>


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 30, 2008)

YOU IDIOTIC MUNDANE!


No, just kiddin' man. :|


----------

